# PC pendant



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2010)

OK, we all knew it was coming.  This is my first attempt at putting pc on a pendant.  There is no backing plate, it is all pc.  Kind of rubbery, I don't really like it, but it is a start and gives me ideas.  The next will be on turned pendents and one sided.  This is one pendent, showing both sides.  It is sanded but no finish.  This is how this one will end, put up in the shop for inspiration as I improve the next one.  All comments and any ideas for improvement are always appreciated.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, I am pondering what if anything would be a good backing material. Would most wood be charred by the PC baking temps?


----------



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2010)

holmqer said:


> Looks great, I am pondering what if anything would be a good backing material. Would most wood be charred by the PC baking temps?



I don't know, but I will in a couple days.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## witz1976 (Jun 14, 2010)

What about a metal insert?  Then cover the whole thing in pc?


----------



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> What about a metal insert?  Then cover the whole thing in pc?



I have thought about that, but I think it might be easier to turn a plastic pendant, nylon or something like that, and then cover it with the pc.  It would be a lot easier than cutting the metal and drilling the hole.


----------



## Toni (Jun 14, 2010)

GARY!! Its EXCELLENT!! The reason its rubbery/flexible IS because the base is thin.  When you make a pendant the base should be thick. But you can place it on a filigree thingy if you want.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2010)

Toni said:


> GARY!! Its EXCELLENT!! The reason its rubbery/flexible IS because the base is thin.  When you make a pendant the base should be thick. But you can place it on a filigree thingy if you want.



OK, I can picture the filigree part, its the thingy I can't quite picture.  ????


----------



## Toni (Jun 14, 2010)

LOL the "thingy" is the lack of words to describe the filigree backing piece..growl


----------



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2010)

Right, clear as mud now. LOL.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 14, 2010)

That shore is purty, ma'am. Duz yer husband know yer posting under hiz name?:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Toni (Jun 14, 2010)

CaptG said:


> Right, clear as mud now. LOL.


 
Mud is not clear!! :question::question:


----------



## CaptG (Jun 14, 2010)

Toni said:


> Mud is not clear!! :question::question:



DUUUHHHH ..............       OK, before I make you mad and you cut off my cane supply, does the filligree come in sheets, pre-cut designs, do I have to make it???  This is new to me Oh great Darth Toni, let the force be with me (and not from a stick).


----------



## Toni (Jun 15, 2010)

I would NEVER cut off your CANE SUPPLY!! I might cut something else off:devil:

You probably could make them oh master of the Laser....Darth Toni has spoken!! Email sent with photos of the thingy's:biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 15, 2010)

Heck the rest of us are feeling left out Toni-----we all kinda wanted to see your thingy pic.

I am just glad I haven't fallen into the dark side----yet.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice pendant, Captain!

How about Corian as a backer piece? They make countertops out of it, so it has to be somewhat heat resistant. Just a thought?


----------



## CaptG (Jun 15, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Nice pendant, Captain!
> 
> How about Corian as a backer piece? They make countertops out of it, so it has to be somewhat heat resistant. Just a thought?



Good thought Andy, and I just happen to have a stack of corian under the bench.


----------



## ribanett (Jun 15, 2010)

Toni said:


> LOL the "thingy" is the lack of words to describe the filigree backing piece..growl



Is the "thingy" the same as a doo-dad:tongue:


----------



## ribanett (Jun 15, 2010)

I made one using 1/8" alum. I covered it with liquid Sculpey to make sure the PC stuck to the entire surface. Sorry, it was a test piece so I didn't take pictures.


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 15, 2010)

Gary, google pc pendants and you will get about a thousand tutorials.  Wood wouldn't be good in the long run.  The constant shrinking and expanding breaks the bond with the PC.  I covered some wooden knobs for my daughters dresser and they lasted about 4 months.  I used different glues, pretreatments, and everything else I could find.  Aluminum would be good or as Toni said a thicker base will suffice.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 15, 2010)

CaptG said:


> Good thought Andy, and I just happen to have a stack of corian under the bench.



And, as an added bonus, if you have the right color corian, you probably don't even have to worry about a base coat of solid color clay.

James


----------



## Toni (Jun 15, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Heck the rest of us are feeling left out Toni-----we all kinda wanted to see your thingy pic.
> 
> I am just glad I haven't fallen into the dark side----yet.


 
You will eventually in some form or another, everyone has a dark side:devil:



> Is the "thingy" the same as a doo-dad


YES IT IS!!!

Gary all you need to do is make a thicker base thats it!! Go to the craft store buy liquid polymer clay in a bottle.  Run a base sheet on a #1 on the pasta machine. Lay the finished piece on top cut it out, place the liquid sculpey on the un-baked piece place the baked piece on top and re-bake!! Problem solved:smile-big:


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 19, 2010)

nice pendant


----------

